# Ralentissements soudains en boot camp MBP Retina



## Bobu77 (6 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je rencontre un problème avec mon MBP Retina, et que je n'avais pas du tout jusqu'à ce soir.

J'ai installé un Windows 7 Enterprise x64 en Boot Camp. Je l'utilise de temps à autres pour jouer aux jeux PC que j'avais acheté pour ce support à l'époque. En ce moment c'est Batman Arkham City qui en fait les frais. Depuis un petit mois que j'y joue en mode casual, je n'avais aucun problème en 1440x900px, avec les options graphiques poussées assez haut sans pourtant abuser.

Mais depuis ce soir, le nombre de FPS est retombé à 13 sans raison apparente...

Je ne sais pas si c'est lié, mais j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un disque dur externe Seagate Backup Plus Desktop 3To en USB3, sur lequel j'ai installé ma VM Windows 8 pour travailler, via Vmware Fusion. Je ne me souviens pas avoir fait grand chose de plus, si ce n'est désactiver quelques programmes qui me semblaient inutiles via TuneUp Utilities 2013 sur mon Boot Camp. Je précise que tous les logiciels ont été acheté et je dispose donc de clé de licence valide, ce n'est donc pas dû à un crack quelconque.

Ma configuration :
MBP Retina
16Go de RAM
256Go SSD
i7@ 2.3GHz

Merci de l'aide que vous pourriez m'apporter...


----------



## zorglub33 (7 Octobre 2012)

Hello!

C'est "amusant" mais j'ai le même problème depuis hier soir avec Diablo III sous OSX avec la même machine.

Hier après-midi j'ai joué jusque 17h et c'était nickel en 1920xje ne sais plus quoi et hier soir en rentrant du resto je voulais encore un peu jouer avant d'aller dormir et c'est super lent!
J'ai pourtant forcer l'affichage sur Nvidia mais ça ne change rien...
Même l'affichage sous OS X est lent.

Cher Bobu77, as-tu pu tester que tu n'as pas ce problème sous OS X?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h29 ----------

Dans un autre sujet qui semble être un problème similaire ils disent qu'il faut faire reset de la PRam mais chez moi ça n'a rien changé...


----------



## Bobu77 (7 Octobre 2012)

Je viens de tester Trine 2 sous Mac OS X, et il y a un souci, le jeu rame pas mal alors que je n'avais pas de souci avant non plus... Sans parler de VMWare qui a aussi un peu de mal lorsqu'il force l'utilisation de la nVidia.

Ça a rapport avec la carte graphique donc, mais je n'arrive pas à voir dans quelle mesure... Et le fait que ça t'arrive aussi et ce pile au même moment, c'est vraiment très bizarre...


----------



## zorglub33 (7 Octobre 2012)

J'ai réinstallé les derniers drivers nVidia et ça ne change rien.
Reset SMC aussi et ça ne change rien.
J'hésite à lancer un Onyx...

C'est super frustrant ce qui arrive et c'est bizarre d'avoir ça au même moment. Tu l'as depuis quand ta machine?

Regarde ici, on est pas les seuls : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4148076?start=225&tstart=0


----------



## Hellbutcher (7 Octobre 2012)

Alors là c'est vraiment très bizarre :

Moi je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un rMBP il y a deux jour.

Sous Windows 7 64bits Pro :

J'ai fait une instal clean de Win7 en bootcamp pour jouer à Guild Wars 2.
Au premier lancement de GW2, pas de soucis apparent (mais je l'ai lancé vraiment que 2-3 minutes pour voir).
Au retour du taf, j'essaie un peu mieux le jeu et là : catastrophe !!!

Le jeu tourne à 15-20 fps au mieux et la détection auto met tous les graphismes au minimum même en 1440*900 !

Du coup je lance un 3DMark 06 pour voir.
Résultats après plusieurs essai : 4600 pts !!! :mouais:

La 650m devrait taper les 14500 pts facile.
GPU-Z detecte bien la carte.
Par contre Nvidia Inspector annonce des valeurs farfelues quand on fait "Apply défauts" : 
450 MHz pour le GPU et 2048 Mhz eek:) pour la RAM !!!

Retour sous OSX pour vérifier :

J'installe Cinebench et gfxCardSatus.

En forçant l'utilisation de la 650m avec gfxCard, Cinebench me donne 14,5 fps en rendu 3D (on devrait etre à 45 fps)
En forçant la HD4000, Cinebench donne 22,5 fps (là c'est normal)

Dans mon cas j'en arrive à la conclusion que la Geforce 650m est HS sur mon rMBP.

Avant de prendre la décision de faire un échange sous garantie (si c'est juste la faute à pas de chance) ou de simplement annuler mon achat par correspondance (si on est face à une épidémie liée à une mauvaise construction), pouvez-vous faire les test (au moins ceux sous OSX) et communiquer vos résultats ?

Merci


----------



## Vip3r (7 Octobre 2012)

Sur cinebench avec mon Mac retina 2.3Ghz , SSD 256Go et 16Go de ram j'ai
OpenGL:14.53 fps avec la Geforce
CPU:6.01
OpenGL:22Fps avec la carte intel HD4000
J'y connais rien mais avoir moins de Fps avec la carte intégrée c'est bizarre quand même...
Et moi non plus je suis pas très content des performances graphique quand je joue, défaut de matériel ou de pilotes???
(Et il se trouve qu'en plus j'ai un écran LG avec le problème de ghosting...)


----------



## Bobu77 (7 Octobre 2012)

Je viens de lancer le téléchargement de Cinebench, une fois que ça sera fait, je lancerai les tests.

J'ai cette machine depuis mi-août, le 16 il me semble. J'ai fait une réinstallation propre début septembre, et tout allait bien jusqu'à hier...

Résultats Cinebench, c'est sans appel : 
Intel HD4000 => 21fps en moyenne
GT650M => 15fps en moyenne...

Je viens de voir que j'ai une mise à jour pour Mountain Lion, mais je ne sais pas si ça changera grand chose...


----------



## zorglub33 (7 Octobre 2012)

Bein j'ai installé gfxCardStatus et maintenant ça refonctionne bien...! Je viens de lancer Diablo 3 et ça semble en ordre.

Cinebench
GT650m : 37,74pfs
Intel : 21,71fps

Ce qui me fait peur c'est de me dire que le problème peut revenir n'importe quand et que je n'en connais pas la cause...


----------



## Hellbutcher (7 Octobre 2012)

Ca confirme un peu mes test.

@ zorglub33 : toi, tu as peut être juste eut un soucis avec le switch automatique de carte graphique de la part de Mountain Lion

@ Bobu77 et Vip3r : vous semblez avoir le même soucis que moi. Je doute fort que le problème soit d'origine logiciel car ca se produit indifféremment sous OSX ou Windows.
La GT 650m semble bien hors service sur nos bécanes.
Ca va pas trainer cette histoire, je vite faire valoir mon droit de rétractation lié à la VPC :hein:

Dommage, vraiment une belle bette cet écran


----------



## Bobu77 (7 Octobre 2012)

Avec tout ce que j'ai sur mon Mac niveau boulot et autres projets, je ne vais pas m'en séparer aussi facilement, surtout que j'en ai besoin tous les jours quasiment. Je pense que demain je vais faire un tour par la case Apple Store, et je verrai ce qui ressortira, en espérant qu'ils trouvent une solution très rapidement.
Ma première expérience Mac, c'est un peu triste...


----------



## Hellbutcher (7 Octobre 2012)

J'ai fait un reset de PRAM et VRAM, ca ne change rien pour moi.
Je penche vraiment de plus en plus pour une Geforce HS.

@ Bobu77 : je ne quitterai pas l'univers Mac pour autant, une fois habitué à OSX, Windows semble vraiment archaïque. Mais j'hésitais à prendre la première génération de rMPB et bien je crois que je vais me rabattre sur un MBP classique ...
Pour tes données, pas de soucis Time Machine est formidable


----------



## Bobu77 (7 Octobre 2012)

Oui, je verrai ça au boulot pour la Time Machine, il y a tout ce qu'il faut pour les services Apple à mon taff. J'ai l'impression de travailler dans un Apple Store à vrai dire 

Je cherchais un laptop léger, puissant, avec une bonne autonomie, et qui tourne sous Mac. C'est chose faite avec le rMBP, donc je ne changerai pas de gamme ^^


----------



## zorglub33 (7 Octobre 2012)

Avez-vous à tout hasard mis les derniers drivers qui sont sur le site de nVidia et dont MacG a parlé il y a quelques jours?


----------



## Hellbutcher (7 Octobre 2012)

Mes drivers sous Windows sont les derniers disponibles (306.xx) et ceux d'origine avec Bootcamp (296.xx je crois) donnent le même résultat.

Pour OSX, je n'ai pas chercher de drivers autre que ceux de l'auto-update Apple.

Ce qui me parait grave, c'est que probablement peu de possesseurs de MBPr vont se rendre compte du défaut.
Peu d'utilisateurs vont effectuer des tâches suffisamment lourdes sous OSX pour lancer la carte Nvidia. La plupart du temps ils tourneront sous HD 4000 qui est déjà bien puissante.
Le seul moyen de s'en rendre compte est de jouer à des jeux gourmands en 3D et/ou d'utiliser Windows via Bootcamp car sous Windows, la HD 4000 n'est pas disponible.
Il est donc important et serait vraiment sympa que chaque utilisateur de MBP rétina (voire les MBP classique aussi, ils ont une 650m également) installe gfxCardStatus + Cinebench pour vérifier l'état de sa 650m.


----------



## zorglub33 (7 Octobre 2012)

http://www.nvidia.com/object/cuda-mac-driver.html


----------



## Hellbutcher (7 Octobre 2012)

Merci pour le lien ! 
Je teste et reviens 

*EDIT :*

Comme je m'y attendais : ça ne change rien.

Au fait : les ventilos ne se mettent pas en marche dans tout ces différent test. La GT 650m est vraiment inactive.
Le peu de points qu'on obtient dans les benchmarks doivent venir de la grosse puissance du i7 + RAM + SSD.


----------



## Bobu77 (7 Octobre 2012)

Oui, merci pour le lien ! Je vais tester, même si je doute que cela suffise, car le problème est tout de même apparu en l'espace d'une heure, alors que pendant toute une semaine, le jeu avait tourné sans souci, et ce sous Windows...


----------



## Vip3r (7 Octobre 2012)

Du coup je l'emmènerais à un Apple store la semaine prochaine je pense, j'en ai un pas loin.
Enfin c'est sur que c'est un peu comme le problème de ghosting avec l'écran, beaucoup de gens ne se rendront compte de rien! C'est sur que si on peut savoir si beaucoup de retina sont touchés avec le test ce serait intéressant 
C'est mon premier Mac et j'avais déjà eu un soucis de CG sur mon précédent Pc windows, et c'était une ... Nvdia


----------



## Bobu77 (7 Octobre 2012)

Hellbutcher a dit:


> Merci pour le lien !
> Je teste et reviens
> 
> *EDIT :*
> ...



Je suis d'accord avec toi. La GT 650M reste inactive. Ça me troue le c** comme qui dirait...


----------



## Hellbutcher (7 Octobre 2012)

D'accord avec vous alors, malheureusement 

C'est clair que ca trou l'c*l cette histoire.

Je vais aussi lancer un post sur les forums de PCINpact et hardware.fr, faut essayer de chopper le max d'utilisateurs sur ce coup pour avoir une bonne base de données. Quitte à faire le buzz ...


----------



## flambi (7 Octobre 2012)

Je n'avais plus joué depuis 1 mois sur BattleField 3 dans Bootcamp. Avant j'étais a 70-80 images par seconde en low, et la je suis a 30, mais ce qui est bizarre c'est que ce chiffre ne bouge pas, comme si c'était un bridage logiciel. Du coup le Mac chauffe beaucoup, beaucoup moins. J'ai remarqué le même problème sur Diablo III, sous OS X... Drivers : 306.23 (Bootcamp) MacBook Pro Classique Hires, 7200 t/m


----------



## Hellbutcher (7 Octobre 2012)

Un MBPro 2012 avec GT 650m ?

Si oui, fait rapidement le test Cinebench + gfxCardStatus (c'est très facile à trouver sur Clubic tout ça)


----------



## Visionnn (7 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir, j'ai eu les mêmes soucis avec mon MBPr il y a quelques jours ( Assassins Creed 2 sous Bootcamp ) mais pour ma part un reset SMC a suffit.
Vérifiez bien de l'avoir effectué correctement, on sait jamais.


----------



## Vinky (8 Octobre 2012)

Hellbutcher a dit:


> D'accord avec vous alors, malheureusement
> 
> C'est clair que ca trou l'c*l cette histoire.
> 
> Je vais aussi lancer un post sur les forums de PCINpact et hardware.fr, faut essayer de chopper le max d'utilisateurs sur ce coup pour avoir une bonne base de données. Quitte à faire le buzz ...



Si tu veux faire parler de toi et avoir un max de retour, va sur les forums Apple directement


----------



## Vip3r (8 Octobre 2012)

Le reset smc (ctrl+alt+shift+power) a marché, je suis à 35fps sur cinebench. Reste à savoir pourquoi ça a été nécessaire et jusqu'à quand ça va fonctionner correctement!

Il se trouve que mon ordi a planté 2 ou 3 fois en jeu, à cause de la carte graphique non réinitialisée ou c'est ça qui a déstabilisé les capacités de la CG à votre avis?


----------



## Hellbutcher (8 Octobre 2012)

Le reset SMC a marché chez moi aussi ! 
Bizarre ce truc 

Bon, je suis au même resultat sous Cinebench-OSX : 35 fps

Ca reste faible pour la GT 650m, on devrait être vers 44 fps (c'est le résultat de la config de base sur le site Notebookcheck)

Je ré-installe Win7 64 et lance des batteries de test 3DMark pour voir. A toute


----------



## zorglub33 (8 Octobre 2012)

Bonne nouvelle pour tous les deux


----------



## Vip3r (8 Octobre 2012)

J'ai trouvé un autre sujet en anglais ou ils ont eu le même problème http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1451750
35fps sous cinebench c'est la norme dans les test qu'on peut voir sur internet, après peut être qu'elle est encore bridée mais c'est pour tous les retina alors


----------



## Hellbutcher (8 Octobre 2012)

Je confirme la bonne santé de la GT650m sous Windows 7 64

Les 3 batteries de test effectuant à chaque fois 3 fois la scène dans 3Dmark06, options graphique et résolution de base (1280*800 je crois), on a un résultat de 14700 - 14900pts.

C'est donc tout bon.

C'est quand même un monde de devoir se démerder tout seul, euh pardon : avec la communauté du web à qui je dit UN GRAND MERCI !!!.

Ce matin, que ce soit mon reseller ou le service client Apple, aucun n'a été fichu de me dire "tentez un reset PRAM ou un reset SMC, c'est facile. Voilà comment faire : ... "

Ils sont juste bon à vendre des produits ... le SAV c'est la communauté du web maintenant !

Merci à tous encore une fois


----------



## flambi (8 Octobre 2012)

Donc vous me conseillez un reset SMC ?Si ça marche ça aura effet sous bootcamp et sous OS X ? Merci


----------



## Hellbutcher (8 Octobre 2012)

Hé bien, aussi bizarre que cela puisse paraitre, le reset SMC affecte bien OSX et Windows !

Si on lit les raisons pour lesquelles on peut être amené à faire ce reset selon Apple, on note un problème lié aux ventilateurs.

Lors de mon premier test de Guild Wars 2 sous Win7, mes ventilos ont tourné à plein régime (normal).
J'ai peut être éteins trop rapidement mon Mac car j'étais pressé. Les ventilos tournaient encore.

Au redémarrage sous OSX, il se peut que L'OS ait analysé une anomalie sur mes ventilos et du coup, par sécurité, a mis la GT 650m hors service.
Le reset SMC a donc réglé ce bug je pense.

Par contre, sur MBPr, je n'ai pas reussit à lancer le diagnostique hardware (touche D au démarrage)


----------



## Vip3r (8 Octobre 2012)

À votre avis ça peut avoir un rapport avec l'utilisation de l'utilitaire smcfancontrol qui permet d'augmenter la vitesse des ventilos manuellement?
Sinon moi le diagnostic hardware à marché et tout est normal


----------



## zorglub33 (9 Octobre 2012)

Vip3r a dit:


> À votre avis ça peut avoir un rapport avec l'utilisation de l'utilitaire smcfancontrol qui permet d'augmenter la vitesse des ventilos manuellement?
> Sinon moi le diagnostic hardware à marché et tout est normal



Je ne pense pas que ce soit cet utilitaire qui crée le problème mais de manière générale, au moins on utilise de programmes tiers au mieux c'est...


----------



## Hellbutcher (9 Octobre 2012)

C'est clair que limiter le nombre de logiciels tiers reste la meilleure solution.

Je pense qu'il doit y avoir un soucis surtout au moment de l'extinction de Win7. A moins que certains utilisateurs ne rencontre aussi le problème en étant uniquement sous OSX 

Des pilotes Bootcamp foireux ??


----------



## Vip3r (9 Octobre 2012)

Je n'ai jamais utilisé bootcamp donc le problème est aussi pour ceux qui utilisent exclusivement Mac OS X.


----------



## Vinky (10 Octobre 2012)

Je ne m'étais jamais rendu comptr que j'avais le même souci. Sous 3DMark06 dès le premier test je ne depassais pas les 23fps. Après un reset, je suis à 83fps....  Je me disais bien que les microlag dans FIFA étaient étrange (j'avais mis ça sous le compte du jeu pas encore optimisé, mais plus rien maintenant)  J'avais egalement remarqué que ça ventilait beaucoup moins qu'avant. Est-ce une conséquence ou une cause de la baisse de perf ?  D'où viendrait le souci ? Une extinction trop rapide avant qu'il est fini de se refroidir ?


----------



## Bobu77 (10 Octobre 2012)

Je viens de faire un reset SMC et tout est rentré dans l'ordre. C'est vraiment bizarre, je ne sais pas du tout comment ça se fait. Merci à vous en tout cas pour vous être penchés sur ce problème.

Je comptais aller à l'Apple Store demain, heureusement que je suis repassé sur le fofo avant ^^


----------



## Hellbutcher (11 Octobre 2012)

@Vinky :

C'est ce que je disais dans l'une de mes interventions.
Combien de possesseurs de rMBP vont s'en rendre compte.
A moins d'utiliser des jeux gourmand, le HD4000 est déjà plutôt puissant pour un chip intégré.
On ne se rend donc pas forcement compte du soucis.

Enfin, plus de peur que de mal.


----------



## flambi (14 Octobre 2012)

Bon bah j'ai fait le reset SMC, cependant je reste à 30-31 images par seconde sur Battlefield 3, quelques soient les réglages graphiques. Pensez vous qu'une réinstallation complète du Mac résoudrait ce problème ? Sous Mac, Cinebench 11 me donne 38 images par seconde, et là il chauffe pas mal, donc je pencherais vers un bogue de Bootcamp...
Bon, l'avantage, c'est que du coup il chauffe vraiment peu alors que je peux jouer plusieurs heures à la suite, mais le confort graphique par rapport à ce qu'est censée faire une GT 650m 1 Go n'est pas là...


----------



## flambi (18 Octobre 2012)

Bon vu que je n'avais pas eu de réponse, j'ai décidé de formater le disque dur de mon mac et de tout réinstaller, BootCamp y compris. Je suis repassé à 60 images par seconde, donc tout va bien ! 
J'en déduis que c'est la mise à jour des drivers (sous Windows) qui avait du tout faire foirer....
Du coup je me tâte à les installer, parce que le centre de notifications sous Windows et plus particulièrement l'application Nvidia me propse de mettre à jour de la version 295.xx vers 307.xx ou quelque chose comme ça.. Des avis ? Merci !


----------



## Hellbutcher (19 Octobre 2012)

Personnellement, le problème persiste et se règle toujours de la même façon : reset SMC.

Par contre la gt650m peut se retrouver "hors service" en étant tout le temps sous OSX. Windows et ses pilotes nVidia n'y sont pour rien

Lorsque je passe la journée sous OSX à utiliser des softs qui font appel à la carte nVidia (genre iPhoto, Garage Band) le système switch régulièrement entre la HD 4000 et la 650m.

Au bout d'un moment si je lance un Cinebench, la gt650m est HS.

Je dois donc refaire un reset SMC.

Ca devient un peu chianty à la longue de se taper un reset tout les jours ou presque.

Chez vous, le problème revient régulièrement ou tout va bien depuis votre dernier reset SMC ?
(vous n'avez peut-être pas eut l'occasion d'utiliser des softs faisant appel à la gt650m ?)

Je me pose les questions suivante :
 - bug sur les pilotes Apple ?
 - problème matériel de mon rMBP ?
 - une réinstal clean de chez clean ? (déjà fait, mais bon pourquoi pas ?)


----------



## Janus00 (25 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,

hormis le souci de permutation de carte graphique entre la HD4000 et la GT650m j'ai trouvé d'où vient le souci de ralentissement monstre.

En fait lorsque l'on active la " synchronisation verticale " l'ordinateur va vous afficher un temps assez bref 60 images / secondes, avant de passer à 30 parfois même 20.

Ne me demandez pas pourquoi, j'en sais strictement rien, peut être considère t-il que le bureau a besoin de 30 ips et le jeu 30 ips.

Toujours est il que si on désactive la sync verticale on remonte à 60 70 80 images seconde selon les jeux.

En espérant vous avoir aidé.

P.S : Si dans un jeu sur lequel vous devriez être à 60 ips vous êtes à 20 en ayant désactivé la synchro là vous devriez essayer de faire un reset SMC comme expliqué ici ou ailleurs.


----------



## Hellbutcher (30 Octobre 2012)

Toujours des soucis de reset SMC sur ce rMBP.

Sur le forum "Apple support community" on trouve d'autres personnes touchées.
Cependant il semblerait que pour certains, le problème ne soit pas revenu après le reset SMC. Mais ils ne précisent pas si ils utilisent de façon intensive le GPU nVidia.
Le HD 4000 est vraiment très à l'aise (et utilisé par le système) dans 95% des usages et nombreux utilisateurs ne cherchent pas plus loin : tant que ça ne rame pas, pour eux tout va bien (c'est ça aussi la clientèle Apple ...).

Du coup, je ne sait plus vraiment quelle est l'origine du problème : une mise à jour foireuse de l'EFI (on en parle sur le forum Apple) ou une petite merde hardware dans mon modèle ?


----------



## Xaar (11 Novembre 2012)

Pour ma part, je penche pour une mise à jour "foireuse" de l'EFI, mais j'espère que cela sera corrigé dans les prochains temps...

J'ai peur que ce ne soit pas le cas, car je ne vois pas trop de plainte sur les forums (comparé au problème des écrans LG)... Je ne sais pas si tout le monde utilise le GPU Nvidia pour s'en rendre compte !

Peut-être que vous pourriez aller témoigner ici :
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4374957?start=30&tstart=0

Je ne sais pas si ça va changer quelque chose...


----------



## Powerboobook (13 Novembre 2012)

Quand je vois les problèmes que possèdent cette machine, le ghosting, les cartes graphiques, je dois recevoir le mien d'ici 2 jours, je sens que je vais me faire rembourser direct et faire l'impasse sur cette machine et attendre la prochaine révision qui je l'espère aura corrigé tout ses défauts de jeunesse...


----------



## Xaar (13 Novembre 2012)

Powerboobook a dit:


> Quand je vois les problèmes que possèdent cette machine, le ghosting, les cartes graphiques, je dois recevoir le mien d'ici 2 jours, je sens que je vais me faire rembourser direct et faire l'impasse sur cette machine et attendre la prochaine révision qui je l'espère aura corrigé tout ses défauts de jeunesse...



Pour ma part, je suis triste de dire que je regrette mon achat... Et c'est la première fois pour un produit Apple !

Ce problème de perte de performance graphique m'inquiète car je ne sais pas si Apple en est conscient et compte le réparer...


----------



## floxy31 (14 Novembre 2012)

J'ai un peu les mêmes soucis. Et en plus, à peine lorsque je met un jeu tout bidon de l'apple store, genre Motorbike, le ventilateur tourne quand même atour de 4500-5000 tours, l'ordi chauffe ... etc, alors que c'est un jeu qui demande aucune performance graphique exceptionnelle ...


----------



## angelusflm (6 Février 2013)

Hello, j'ai le Macbook Pro 2012 2.6Ghz avec la Gforce GT650M 1go DDR5.

J'ai pas joué depuis 1 mois j'ai repris hier, je trouve que j'ai des gros lag, je vais faire un reset SMC je pense car la avec CineBench 11.5

En OpenGL j'ai 13.36 fps
En CPU j'ai 5.79 pts


Je trouve que c'est vraiment vraiment faible !!!!

[MAJ] Bon bein effectivement il fallait !!

En OpenGL j'ai 45,78 fps
CPU j'ai 6.25 pts


----------



## Hellbutcher (6 Mars 2013)

Les soucis avaient disparu.

Mais la dernière petite mise à jour du système (celle de février portant sur le support RAW essentiellement) a fait réapparaître le problème ... régulièrement.

Il faut donc faire un reset SMC presque systématiquement quand on switch de Windows à OSX et vice versa. Parfois il faut aussi le faire après quelques jour sans redémarré le Mac en étant tout le temps sous OSX (donc ça ne vient pas de Windows).

Il y a vraiment une grosse merd* et c'est pénible qu'Apple ne règle pas ce soucis


----------



## Hellbutcher (15 Mars 2013)

Enfin !!!!

La mise a jour de ML 10.8.3 annonce le réglage du problème du SMC du MBP rétina !
Le "patch note" décrit précisément une résolution du problème de la carte graphique dédiée.

Je charge tout ça, wait & see


----------



## angelusflm (15 Mars 2013)

Yes !!!!


----------

